# The souths gonna do it again!



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2008)

The pretty much finished product of my Dixie Flyer


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2008)

And again!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2008)

The rest!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2008)

And finally the next in line!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 11, 2008)

ohh! ahh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just have to say there is nothing like a prewar Huffman! look at that streamlining! also you couldn't have a better stablemate than the curved seatpost Elgin! I'm guessing your offer to sell me the girls bike is off? I'd keep it if I was you or I'll take it if you are still thinking that way too.
Scott


----------



## MartyW (Jul 11, 2008)

Really nice, Thanks for sharing. It looks like you have plenty of room in that garage in the back ground, I have not been able to sweep my floor for a few years! :eek:


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookin good!!!!   Did you ever get a rear stand for that Huffman?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nope, you got one? I still need a good set of Torrington script bars too.


----------



## akikuro (Jul 12, 2008)

Fantastic. Thanks for posting


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmm.... you wouldn't be goin' to get rid of that there drop stand would you????? Maybe you and Scott can find a set of them there bars, only a little sparklier and we can make a trade for that girly Huffman I have??????


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 14, 2008)

To be completely honest I've been looking for a special plantstand for my best friends birthday. I thought one in the shape of a Huffman dropstand would do.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice! Love those Elgin victory bikes.


----------



## pedal alley (Jul 14, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> To be completely honest I've been looking for a special plantstand for my best friends birthday. I thought one in the shape of a Huffman dropstand would do.




kenny, my b-day has passed.
 ALTHOUGH................
i'd be happy to have a special
plant ,you could keep the  stand. LOL
 you got that huffman looking good.
  the south is gonna do it again .


----------

